# Bought our First Gun last night



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

My wife and I agreed to spend a little savings. We were going to be preparing on a tight budget. We don't have a lot left at the end of the month. What we do have we try to save. After starting here and realizing the need for a gun I reached out to my friend at church. He introduced me to another member. We agreed to spend $200 on a used Ruger 10-22. He said it was made in the 70's and hasn't been used in years. We test fired it at the range though and it had no malfunctions. For $200 we got the gun, 500 rounds of federal 22LR, 3 magazines, a sling and soft case. The gun has a 3x9 scope on it he said was worthless but it works. California charged me $35 at the gun shop. After California made me take a written safety test and charged me another $25. Mrs was a little bugged by the extra $60 and I wasn't really ready for that. I can't pick it up until Monday the 17th after 5 pm. Friend said he would introduce me to shooting at the Linden gun range the weekend after.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

CongratulTions. Nice choice to start with and if it's in very good or better condition a good deal. CA really hates gun owners so hense the fees. Enjoy, learn the the basics, safety first. Warning: firearms can be addictive.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Outstanding, you know tradition calls for you to never sell your first gun and to pass it along to your first born. This is perfect to teach him or her gun safety, marksmanship and hunter safety on a rifle that will make memories for the family throughout the years.

Congrats on a fine choice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done Stockton. Being prepared occurs one step at a time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Private party sale?? Hand him the cash and walk away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good lick.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Private party sale?? Hand him the cash and walk away.


I would have found a private private sale - saved the $60 - but more importantly avoided the gun registration ... there'll come a day in the future that gun OPSEC will be all important ....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 1022 is an excellent rifle.
Good way to start.
Make sure the wife shoots too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Do not leave it unattended! They have a tendency to multiply! Excellent first gun choice.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Private party sale?? Hand him the cash and walk away.


Not sure of the rules. I'm told that not going to the gun shop puts the seller and me at risk. What he said was he'd get a fine, probation and a life long ban on owning guns. Not worth it. Plus i know the gun isn't stolen this way. I kind of doubted a church member here would be selling stolen guns. The penalty for not following the rules outweighs the cost. I don't expect this to be our only gun. Shotgun is next but it has to wait till we have the money saved up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First of all Stockton, congrats.

Second, GUN SAFETY. Third, GUN SAFETY. Fourth, GUN SAFETY.

Fifth, Did I mention GUN SAFETY?

Cooper's 4 Rules of Gun Safety;

*RULE 1
ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
The only exception to this occurs when one has a weapon in his hands and he has personally unloaded it for checking. As soon as he puts it down, Rule 1 applies again.

RULE 2
NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT PREPARED TO DESTROY
You may not wish to destroy it, but you must be clear in your mind that you are quite ready to if you let that muzzle cover the target. To allow a firearm to point at another human being is a deadly threat, and should always be treated as such.

RULE 3
KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER TIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
This we call the Golden Rule because its violation is responsible for about 80 percent of the firearms disasters we read about.

RULE 4
BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET
You never shoot at anything until you have positively identified it. You never fire at a shadow, or a sound, or a suspected presence. You shoot only when you know absolutely what you are shooting at and what is beyond it. *


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Post above is class one repeat class often. Good luck.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I learned my gun safety from good old middle class Joe. Things get rough just standing on the balcony and rack a few rounds for the shotgun. Or something to that effect very wise man that Biden...


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please tell me your post is sarcasm 101.

Dipshit Uncle Joe B. suggests racking his shottie and shooting a warning shot as a end all to a threat is extremely stupid and naive. An experienced and trained threat will take you out with ease.

Bottome line Uncle Joe B is a freakin' idiot.

(My apologies if you were joshing with us! :vs_wave



maine_rm said:


> I learned my gun safety from good old middle class Joe. Things get rough just standing on the balcony and rack a few rounds for the shotgun. Or something to that effect very wise man that Biden...
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't remind me of Biden ..that clown lives about 5 miles from me. Thank god he's not in gun range...Great choice on your first gun..mine was a Marlin 22 single shot(still have it}. You tend to get very accurate real fast when you only have one shot


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes I do realize that uncle Joe is a freaking idiot. I just hope that others follow his advice LOL.


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a 7 mm mag that'll stop pretty much anything Tracks at 300 yards it'll hold a group at an inch and a half no problem. I would still rather carry my 22 any day


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats on your first and new weapon Stockton. Being armed is a very wise choice.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Congrats! The Ruger 10/22 is a very nice rifle and a real workhorse. It sounds like you got a great deal other than the added $65, but I do understand your legal concerns. You and your wife have fun with it!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent choice for a 1st rifle. And live by Slippy's rules posted above.

But I'm sorry that you went through all of the CA b.s.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats on your first gun purchase @Stockton. Well done. California sucks don't it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He was right to follow the rules after all it was his 1022 which is a squirrel and practice gun not really a self defense weapon. If he'd violated the states unconstitutional acts against gun ownership he'd have been branded with a criminal history that includes, at minimum, a ten year ban on gun ownership and possibly a life time one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fubar...



stowlin said:


> he was right to follow the rules after all it was his 1022 which is a squirrel and practice gun not really a self defense weapon. If he'd violated the states unconstitutional acts against gun ownership he'd have been branded with a criminal history that includes, at minimum, a ten year ban on gun ownership and possibly a life time one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good choice, Stockton. Everybody should own a Ruger 10-22.
And you got a good deal with the rifle and the extras for $200.

Always remember the 4 Firearm Safety Rules my friend Slippy posted. (There is a "long form" with 10 rules, but as long as you stick to the Big Four you'll be OK)

Some states have oppressive firearm laws, but sometimes you have to do as Jesus said: "render unto Caesar what is Caesar's".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

A fine choice for a first gun.

My only suggestion is to get 500 more rounds and shoot off the original brick at a range, you and everybody else in your household that will shoot the gun. Get comfortable with it.

Also, don't forget to clean and lube it, and keep a light oil coating on all exposed metal!


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

Recommend a pair of used Mossberg 500s over one new one. if you look around, you can get them pretty cheap and if you folks take a tactical shotgun course (highly recommended!!) they don't usually let you pass it back and forth.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I grew up near you (Modesto) in the 50s and 60s, and then up into the Mother Lode country until '91 when I finally left for good, as I thought the gun laws were way too terrible and unconstitutional even then. It finally became intolerable when I had to wait 30 more days (new law) for a rifle I'd had on layaway for six months. I saw a headline today where California commies are considering even MORE laws on top of the new ones recently implemented. I have two sons and a grandson there now (where did I go wrong, the father's lament). I will go as far into California as, maybe, Sonora Pass, or even Strawberry, but I'd rather we all just met at Leavitt Meadows. Feed and fuel up in Carson City, and spend no money in California. Too bad, too. I love the Mother Lode country.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

The Ruger 10/22 is a excellent starter rifle. I have 2 of them, well one is my grandson's. I saw one get run over full length by a pick up truck. The owner picked it up, dusted it off and ran 2 mags through it with no problems. Ruger makes them tough.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have 2 of them and the best improvement you can make for the money in my opinion is installing the Rugar BX trigger. With or without that rifle is a fine choice.


----------



## jstert (Apr 1, 2017)

ruger 10/22 is excellent starter choice, you will enjoy it forever. bigger dilemma is what will be your second choice? im thinking a ruger single six offers 22lr ammo that is common to your 10/22 (plus 22wmr, that can be ok for defense), and is a great plinker/learning tool that lasts forever. only used ones may be within your budget but that is ok as they are built like brick outhouses.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

